# Setting up a torrent



## Snake05 (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a bunch of data on my computer that I would like to be able to torrent to some of my friends out of town.  I realize that torrents are best when there are numerous seeders, but this is currently the only way I can think of getting them the large bulk of data.  How would I go about setting up a torrent and getting my friends to download from my system?  Or could I go about setting up an FTP and have them gain access that way and copy over the information?  Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Go to your favorite tracker and read their howto.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 13, 2008)

personally I would go with the FTP


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 13, 2008)

try Serv-u for an FTP  it works great  and its really easy!


----------



## Snake05 (Feb 13, 2008)

I just realized I wasn't setting up a tracker in the torrents I had attempted in the past.  I am going to try it out when I get home today, and if it does not work I am going to go ahead and use the FTP that asb mentioned.  Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 13, 2008)

cool!  let us know how it goes


----------



## Snake05 (Feb 13, 2008)

Will do.  Thanks again for the quick help.


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 13, 2008)

Make sure you open port 21 on your router if you setup an FTP server.


----------



## Snake05 (Feb 13, 2008)

I am hoping the torrent works because I have not messed with the new 2Wire router that we have in the house.  It is an interesting interface.  Not the Linksys or Netgear that I am use to.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 13, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> Make sure you open port 21 on your router if you setup an FTP server.



Serv-U automatically sets up server exceptions on your router, if for some reason it doesnt its really simple to do!  a quick google search will have you configuring that 2wire router in minutes!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 20, 2008)

setting up a private  torrent server/tracker for my friends always interested me. let me know if you figure it out.


----------

